# Module Nes Mini : THEME CUSTOMIZATION LIBRARY "HMOD V1.0 BETA"



## Nysde (Jun 18, 2017)

=== THEME CUSTOMIZATION LIBRARY V1.0 BETA===

This module allows you to install a personalization library of the theme of your NES Mini..

Installation procedure:
Move the "LIBRARY_OF_THEME.hmod" file in "user_mods" of "hakchi", and install from "Hakchi" install additional modules, select "LIBRARY_OF_THEME" modules.

Share me your ideas, your Skin "nes.png", your screensaver "characters_sbm.png" ... For the next update.

DOWNLOAD: https://mega.nz/#!IOwFzK4Z!h-qm2eQ9M-f7gLYO0iN45mbmcPZUX87is8Sd1ArqXbY



Screenshot:






Menu customization of the theme

Theme application folder:
Change skin,
Change background color,
Change Animation screen saver.

[LIBRARY_OF_THEME.hmod]

folder THEME List  [999] CLV-S-00999:

folder 01 =Blackground-color [998] CLV-S-00998
List app_color:
-app_color_famicom [CLV-U-COLOR-1]
-app_color_nes [CLV-U-COLOR-2]
-app_color_nes_pink [CLV-U-COLOR-3]

folder 02 =ScreenSaver [996] CLV-S-00996
List app_screensaver:
-app_screensaver_mario_vs_luigi [CLV-U-SCREEN_MARIO_VS_LUIGI]
-app_screensaver_mario_vs_luigi_magic [CLV-U-SCREEN_MARIO_VS_LUIGI_MAGIC]
-app_screensaver_mario_vs_oeuf [CLV-U-SCREEN_MARIO_VS_OEUF]
-app_screensaver_sacha_vs_salameche [CLV-U-SCREEN_SACHA_VS_SALAMECHE]
-app_screensaver_yoshi_vs_oeuf [CLV-U-SCREEN_YOSHI_VS_OEUF]
-app_screensaver_zelda [CLV-U-SCREEN_ZELDA]

folder 03 =Skin [997] CLV-S-00997
List app_skin:
-app_famicom [CLV-U-FAMICOM]
-app_gba [CLV-U-GBA]
-app_gbc [CLV-U-GBC]
-app_gold [CLV-U-GOLD]
-app_mega [CLV-U-MEGA]
-app_metroid [CLV-U-METROID]
-app_nes [CLV-U-NES]
-app_sega [CLV-U-SEGA]
-app_switch [CLV-U-SWITCH]
-app_zelda [CLV-U-ZELDA]


----------



## Beylie (Jun 18, 2017)

Very much impressed!


----------



## ByteThis (Jun 18, 2017)

Awesome work man! Thanks!


----------



## Beylie (Jun 18, 2017)

Can background only be changed on the non-default themes?


----------



## Naendow (Jun 18, 2017)

Some themes (like the Famicom theme) do not work correctly. You are not able to see the font.
Except for that, great job! It is cool to see the first not-gaming-software for the NESCE.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 24, 2017)

So... Do I need to supply the files for the theme library (Skins, ScreenSavers, and Backgrounds) or are they already included?


----------



## Nysde (Aug 4, 2017)

sks316 said:


> So... Do I need to supply the files for the theme library (Skins, ScreenSavers, and Backgrounds) or are they already included?


Already included, you can modify and add


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 4, 2017)

Nysde said:


> Already included, you can modify and add


I know what I'm doing then.


----------



## TheWez1981 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello..... I have this color swap mod hmod, and if I install it.... I would like it to have color #414141...
Did you use the color swap hack for the background?


----------



## Goombah111 (Dec 28, 2017)

If the font isnt showing up DOWNLOAD color_swap_hack.hmod

id post link but idk if links are allowed, just google it, it will surely come up.


----------



## Advokaten (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello. I was wondering if this'll work on the SNESC.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

Advokaten said:


> Hello. I was wondering if this'll work on the SNESC.


No. The themes in this HMOD were designed with the NES Classic in mind, so it isn't compatible with the SNES Classic.


----------



## Advokaten (Jan 4, 2018)

sks316 said:


> No. The themes in this HMOD were designed with the NES Classic in mind, so it isn't compatible with the SNES Classic.



Thanks. Do you know if there's something similar for the SNESC in existence?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2018)

Advokaten said:


> Thanks. Do you know if there's something similar for the SNESC in existence?


Not yet. Maybe soon though.


----------



## Cylent1 (Feb 17, 2019)

I get a c7 after installing when I try to start it.
Using Hakchi2CE 3.5.2


----------

